# Period Talk!



## Corrie (Jul 19, 2016)

So for those who get periods! 

When did you get your first one? Do you use pads, tampons, cups, etc? Any horror stories? Do you do anything to make your period less horrible?


----------



## ams (Jul 19, 2016)

Haha awesome thread. So many 12 year old boys are about to freak out. Anyways to answer your questions I was 12, I only use tampons (but have always wanted to try a cup), and to make them less horrible I take birth control and always have Naproxen near by.

Also I went to an all girls school from grades 2 -12 so I was really weirded out when I started post-high school life and all of a sudden everyone was uncomfortable talking about periods. In high school there was no discomfort talking about it all the time.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

i have to take medication hours before or i cannot move because my cramps are so terrible, and i use tampons


----------



## Llust (Jul 19, 2016)

i got it during school in 6th grade. thankfully, i was wearing black leggings and i dont think i got it anywhere. i actually did get it on a school chair once, oops. ive always used pads, tampons are too much of a hassle


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

i usually use pads, i havent had my period in over 2 years now


----------



## vel (Jul 19, 2016)

got it a month before i turned 13, i use pads bc easier imo, and i never get cramps so i'm ok lol , i talk about periods with anyone tbh , even guys , but they seem to get what it "feels" like bc sex ed so all is well


----------



## mogyay (Jul 19, 2016)

luv me some period talk. ok so i was on the pill because my cramp feels like someone has taken a chainsaw to my abdomen but i felt myself going through really intense mood swings (ok but what's new am i right) so i thought i'd stop it for a bit, kinda regretting that decision now. i got my first period at 13 and i use tampons.

eating is the only thing that makes me feel like their might be hope


----------



## riummi (Jul 19, 2016)

I think I was 12 or 13? One time I woke up pretty late and I didn't have anything to eat for awhile. All of a sudden my cramps got so bad and I was breaking out into a cold sweat. My face was really pale and I couldn't even walk to the sofa so I had to lay of the floor lol. I ended up sleeping it off but I felt like I was going to die in my sleep or smt haha. I really need to buy a heated pad - those things are heavenly


----------



## Momo15 (Jul 19, 2016)

I got my first period literally the day after I turned 11, while I was still in 5th grade. It didn't help that I had it in my Spongebob pajamas... I've always used pads, mostly the ones with wings due to thick thighs scrunching up the ones without. I used to never get cramps with my period up until I was 15, then I had to start taking iron tablets at the start of the month so I didn't get them.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jul 19, 2016)

guys this is nasty O.O


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> guys this is nasty O.O



it's a natural body function. why did you click this if you didn't want to see it?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> guys this is nasty O.O



no! bad boy!, get outta hheeeeerrrre lmao


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2016)

When I first had mines I was throwing up and thought I was dying while my mom was just excited, "you got your first period!". I didn't know what a period was, I literally thought  I was dying.

So due to that, everytime it's my time I'm always in such severe pain to the point I just throw up. Sometimes I have to force myself to eat in order to throw up to get relief. Painkillers don't work since I just throw that up. I do try drinking tea but that comes back out as well Orz. I think the only thing that works would be very hot bubble baths but sometimes I still feel like I'm dying lol. There's also been a imbalance with my cycle since I workout(gaining and losing weight can cause shifts?) so I'm never sure when it's coming on. There's also times when I skip my period? I'm not active in my sex life so I get scared in why this happens. If anyone knows feel free to tell me if you share a similar experience.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 19, 2016)

I got my period when I was 11. I had a lot of problems with my period during my first few years, because it was so irregular and so heavy. I would get two, sometimes three, extremely heavy periods a month. Things were so bad I couldn't leave my house during this time, and I would even have to miss entire weeks of school. My doctor was very concerned about my health so she put me on medication to stop my periods. Now I only get them four times a year and they're very light. I have to wear pads because I have vaginismus.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> When I first had mines I was throwing up and thought I was dying while my mom was just excited, "you got your first period!". I didn't know what a period was, I literally thought  I was dying.
> 
> So due to that, everytime it's my time I'm always in such severe pain to the point I just throw up. Sometimes I have to force myself to eat in order to throw up to get relief. Painkillers don't work since I just throw that up. I do try drinking tea but that comes back out as well Orz. I think the only thing that works would be very hot bubble baths but sometimes I still feel like I'm dying lol. There's also been a imbalance with my cycle since I workout(gaining and losing weight can cause shifts?) so I'm never sure when it's coming on. There's also times when I skip my period? I'm not active in my sex life so I get scared in why this happens. If anyone knows feel free to tell me if you share a similar experience.



jeez. did you ever talk to a doctor about it? it sounds pretty severe.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 19, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> guys this is nasty O.O



ikr???i bet they pee, too. gross. /s


----------



## Saylor (Jul 19, 2016)

I got my first period when I was ten or eleven, I remember I was at a summer day camp and we were at a park and I first noticed as I was going down the slide. I've always had really awful cramps to the point where I'd miss a few days of school each month because of them, so I went on the pill sometime last year and it's helped so much! I don't think I'll ever wanna get off of it.


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> jeez. did you ever talk to a doctor about it? it sounds pretty severe.




I have. She told me she was going to do some checkins to see if it isn't something threatening so she prescribe me go some medicine but I still throw that up as well.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 19, 2016)

ok I'm not a girl but I know this girl who had her period in class and she left a bloodstain on the chair

Everyone laughed at her tbh I felt pretty bad because all the boys were like "HAHAHAHHA" 

thats a period story right?


----------



## Llust (Jul 19, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i usually use pads, i havent had my period in over 2 years now



you might want to see a doctor about that


----------



## ams (Jul 19, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> ok I'm not a girl but I know this girl who had her period in class and she left a bloodstain on the chair
> 
> Everyone laughed at her tbh I felt pretty bad because all the boys were like "HAHAHAHHA"
> 
> thats a period story right?



Yeah, see this is why I'm so glad I went to an all girls school. If this happened at my school she would have had like 10 girls hand her tampons and someone offer to lend her some pants. The closest story to this that happened to me was that a girl in my class had a period surprise so I gave her a pad and then we got ice cream.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 19, 2016)

I didn't get my first period until I was very late 14 or early 15, one of the last in my class and groupd of friends outside school. It was an all-girls school so things were a lot better for us than I hear they were for my coed friends, just the sheer number of girls around meant there was always someone with spare supplies to hand if needed. And they frequently were.

I didn't have any particular problems at first, though I'd had migraines for years. It was only after I went to England on a hockey tour just before Christmas (when I was 15) that things got bad for me. It took years for the medical stuff to be untangled but that trip is when I had full onset of my sleep disorder, Narcolepsy with Cataplexy. The period stuff was just small potatoes compared to the sleep disorder but at the time, the specialist put my symptoms down to, I kid you not, "being a teenage girl, adjusting to the bodily changes" and things "should settle down once you're used to getting your period and also once you have counselling to deal with your troubled family"... yeah, no. That well respected specialist got the full benefit of my A+ marks in topics such as debate and argumentative essay writing, and on one memorable occasion I verbally ripped him and his obnoxiously stupid diagnosis, treatment suggestion (anti depressants.. no, he didn't think I was depressed, it "just sometimes helps in these difficult cases"), and overall behaviour towards me. I wish smartphones had been around then as my mum would have recorded it. I was, to quote her, "glorious" and she "couldn't have said it better" herself, which she said so when the fool regained his composure enough to speak. And turned to my mum, as though he expected her to tell me off.. patronising ****wit.

After that dreadful experience I had much better luck. My periods were painful, sure, and the migraines that came with them were unbearable.. but since I was unable to function even when not menstruating  (or either side as I get a migraine 1 week prior, 1 one day 1, and 1 a week after).. really, periods were the least of my worries.

Once I was properly diagnosed just after I turned 20 and we found a workable treatment (another couple of years), I was all good. The cramps and associated migraines were annoying but I made things work and kept the pain at bay with just basic paracetamol and ibuprofen. I can't take the pill as thats contraindicated for migraines with aura, due to the hormonal link. I'm also allergic/intolerant to codeine and opiates so can't take the usual migraine meds. I went through a *lot* of jars of tiger balm, I don't know how I'd have survived if I hadn't been given that to try at 17, it's the best! That and wheat-filled heatpacks, one for my tummy, one for my back, are my go-to method to this day.

I studied and worked for years with no problem, until my workplace turned into a stress-fueled nightmare. I stayed far too long trying to keep going for my children and my colleagues who were trying as hard as I was.. but it took a huge toll on my health. We all thought it was just stress, and I'd recover after I resigned and had time to rest. But things got worse, and my partner and I realised things were really wrong when my cycles became so frequent they just never stopped. I was referred and they immediately suspected endometriosis.

Internal ultrasounds = THE WORST, MOST INVASIVE MEDICAL PROCEDURE IMAGINABLE. I had no idea that was a thing... so bad. On the up side - they found all kinds of things to document which meant they could diagnose the endo prior to surgery and have a lot of info to plan with. On the down side - to measure and thoroughly assess everything they recorded, *they tried to manually detach my ovaries from my uterus, each other, and my bowel with the wand and their hands on* my belly, pressing and trying to "unstick" things* ... please consider yourselves warned. I wish I had been. I mean, they were doing their job and I'm glad they were thorough, really! I just wished I'd known before I was told to go to the bathroom after (I thought) just finishing my ultrasound...

*edited to "on" as somehow it said "in" which would have been a lot worse, if that's possible!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

JellyDitto said:


> ikr???i bet they pee, too. gross. /s



omg haha i love you


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 19, 2016)

When I go to school and hang out with my girls, they always complain about their period, my friend had leaked bad, we had to wait to go back to class because her pad was in the classroom, she couldn't hold it in, she was so pissed lmao


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 19, 2016)

ams said:


> Yeah, see this is why I'm so glad I went to an all girls school. If this happened at my school she would have had like 10 girls hand her tampons and someone offer to lend her some pants. The closest story to this that happened to me was that a girl in my class had a period surprise so I gave her a pad and then we got ice cream.



Same for me! I actually had a surprise period when I was 16, which I didn't know about til a girl ran up to me and told me. My friends huddled around me to shield me and my dress from view and we walked to the locker room (where we'd been going anyway). One friend got supplies, another loosened the straps on her backpack and gave it to me to wear to cover my skirt (the bag was fabric so draped and was easily washable) since it was summer so we didn't have jumpers or anything, and then walked me to our middle school office to get help. Of course I was mortified, oh my goodness yes - but no one did anything to make things worse, just helped me. I'd have done the same for them, and did at times - just not so dramatically lol. Except that time my best friend split her pants laughing...


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

im fortunate enough to have never had an incident like that but i'm sure a lot of girls can relate to that weird feeling you get when you're paranoid, and you're afraid to stand up but then you check in the bathroom and nothing is wrong.


----------



## Mints (Jul 19, 2016)

i haven't had any horrible accidents ( _*thank god*_ ). i got mine when i first turned 13 i believe, i never experienced anything like that before so i was very confused??? i use to not mind them as long as i have my handy dandy pad with me. but after a couple months later i started to get cramps, mood swings, and random appetites; after that it all went downhill from there. ;v;


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, my friend has a temper when she knows her period is coming, she gets really pissed, she was afraid to tell the teacher because it was a guy teacher, it's more of girl stuff, so she held it in and did it right there


----------



## Mints (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> im fortunate enough to have never had an incident like that but i'm sure a lot of girls can relate to that weird feeling you get when you're paranoid, and you're _*afraid to stand up but then you check in the bathroom and nothing is wrong.*_



ALL THE TIME!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Well, my friend has a temper when she knows her period is coming, she gets really pissed, she was afraid to tell the teacher because it was a guy teacher, it's more of girl stuff, so she held it in and did it right there



i refuse to believe you're a real person

UH YEAH BUT PERIODS, pretty annoying things


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 19, 2016)

I actually wish I had a period, that means I would be a girl 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> i refuse to believe you're a real person



Are you seriously going to start with me? Literally no one started with me on this thread


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oops, I got so caught up in sharing the horror story stuff I didn't answer the rest. I used  pads at first, then after a couple months tampons and pads, then exclusively tampons as I can't stand pads. I didn't have heavy periods at all, and they only lasted 2-3 days max, though I had a 21-27 day cycle. I miss those days so much right now... after 1 operation which was supposed to be "one and done" did basically nothing to improve things, they put me on monthly hormone injections until my next (last, they plan.. again) op.  

So I went from light but slightly unpredictable cycles to heavy and random but so frequent it was just one cycle that never ended to... my body fighting the hormones injected, which are trying to stop my cycle AND reverse some of the damage and growths caused by my normal bodily (mal)functions. Which means every day feels like that worst day when the cramps are rolling and things are happening inside and ... except there's no period, so nothing for my insides to do but roll around unhappily.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I actually wish I had a period, that means I would be a girl
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



no, sorry. it was just a bizarre phrasing of words.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Well, my friend has a temper when she knows her period is coming, she gets really pissed, she was afraid to tell the teacher because it was a guy teacher, it's more of girl stuff, so she held it in and did it right there



lol wtf you dont hold anything in


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> lol wtf you dont hold anything in



I know, she tried to but It didn't work


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I know, she tried to but It didn't work


Confirmed for not real person or troll. You are hilarious.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> no, sorry. it was just a bizarre phrasing of words.



Idk what you mean, the comment was not needed so your basically finding a way to piss me off


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Confirmed for not real person or troll. You are hilarious.



it's not that, they're just posting to earn tbt


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 19, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Confirmed for not real person or troll. You are hilarious.



How is the person not real? Every time I go on a thread everyone goes after me like everyone calm down, she exposed it in class, not sure if she actually went in class during that time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> it's not that, they're just posting to earn tbt



No I am not, that's mostly threads

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only way i knew she tried to hold it in was because she was saying she had to go to my face, and told me she was having her period


----------



## Mints (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Well, my friend has a temper when she knows her period is coming, she gets really pissed, she was afraid to tell the teacher because it was a guy teacher, it's more of girl stuff, so she held it in and did it right there



do you know how periods work?


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I actually wish I had a period, that means I would be a girl



You don't want a period


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> How is the person not real? Every time I go on a thread everyone goes after me like everyone calm down, she exposed it in class, not sure if she actually went in class during that time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



that means get up and go, to the bathroom, to put on a tampon or pad


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 19, 2016)

I think I got mine when I was 10 or 11, maybe 12.  I just remember it was at my cool aunts house and I was very excited.  Never had any accidents.

I did have a friend who had an accident in class.  I gave her my hoodie to cover up for the day.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I actually wish I had a period, that means I would be a girl



???



Jared:3 said:


> Well, my friend has a temper when she knows her period is coming, she gets really pissed, she was afraid to tell the teacher because it was a guy teacher, it's more of girl stuff, *so she held it in and did it right there*



Having a period isn't like peeing, you can't "hold it in" and choose when to go. She probably just realised she'd started and had to put something on.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Idk what you mean, the comment was not needed so your basically finding a way to piss me off



Sorry mate, I think she's actually being very polite considering how ... off... your comments here have been. Off as in, not biologically possible in a way that makes your description sound, uh, unlikely. I've heard all kinds of stuff in my years, but a period is not a baby. It's not something that involves using muscles to help push things along, so to speak (I made a joke!). I find it implausible anyone who has experienced a period enough to know when they *really* need supplies would somehow think there was anything to, um, "hold in".


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> that means get up and go, to the bathroom, to put on a tampon or pad



Yes I know we were at lunch, and we had to wait to go back to class to get her pad that's what I mean

- - - Post Merge - - -



FleshyBro said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> Having a period isn't like peeing, you can't "hold it in" and choose when to go. She probably just realised she'd started and had to put something on.


Yes, that's probably what she meant

- - - Post Merge - - -



amanda1983 said:


> Sorry mate, I think she's actually being very polite considering how ... off... your comments here have been. Off as in, not biologically possible in a way that makes your description sound, uh, unlikely. I've heard all kinds of stuff in my years, but a period is not a baby. It's not something that involves using muscles to help push things along, so to speak (I made a joke!). I find it implausible anyone who has experienced a period enough to know when they *really* need supplies would somehow think there was anything to, um, "hold in".


Oh thanks that isn't even nice what she said, I said my comment in a wrong way


----------



## Llust (Jul 19, 2016)

give him some slack. he's just a kid and isnt educated about periods


----------



## mogyay (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Yes I know we were at lunch, and we had to wait to go back to class to get her pad that's what I mean
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i was just having a hard time believing anyone could think that's how a period works and i apologise if you're really just that uneducated i had no idea. anyway back to the discussion at hand, i think everyone should be included in sex education in terms of periods as i honestly had no idea people didn't understand how the female body works.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i was just having a hard time believing anyone could think that's how a period work and i apologise if you're really just that uneducated i had no idea. anyway back to the discussion at hand, i think everyone should be included in sex education in terms of periods as i honestly had no idea how people don't know how the female body works...



well if it's sexualized god forbid you wanna know what it's really for

but if he's young he probably hasn't had sex ed like that yet. when i was in school, they didn't get really into it until i was about 15? or so


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2016)

Does anyone have their own personal way to soothe their cramps? Not including painkillers Orz


----------



## mogyay (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> well if it's sexualized god forbid you wanna know what it's really for
> 
> but if he's young he probably hasn't had sex ed like that yet. when i was in school, they didn't get really into it until i was about 15? or so



i know that boys in my school never got taught that though, it was the girls who were separated, so stupid


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Does anyone have their own personal way to soothe their cramps? Not including painkillers Orz



have you ever tried sitting in a hot bath and just laying, or putting a heating pad on it? kinda cliche


----------



## Llust (Jul 19, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Does anyone have their own personal way to soothe their cramps? Not including painkillers Orz



the potassium in bananas help with cramps and use a heating pad


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Yes I know we were at lunch, and we had to wait to go back to class to get her pad that's what I mean
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sure, I can give you the benefit of the doubt there. But perhaps you'd do well to consider that you're commenting on a thread about periods, full of people with quite a lot of experience in everything involved with the topic. As you haven't experienced these yourself, your understanding of them will naturally be different. Maybe either vet your comments first to make sure you've got the words right to explain what you mean, or just read and learn without trying to contribute where you're not best placed to. Just a suggestion, really, you'll do what you please and idc.

But comments that seem to be meant to cause conflict rather than contribute to the topic aren't fun to read, and waste everyone's time. If that's not what you're doing, great. That's not how it looks but that can happen. I would sincerely suggest you lay off presuming everyone here is trying to attack you though. That mentality just fuels things as you react instead of assess the comments you read. Good advice for life in general I've found!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i know that boys in my school never got taught that though, it was the girls who were separated, so stupid



..really? o.o that's odd.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> ..really? o.o that's odd.



yeah, at the time i didn't think much of it but looking back it is really odd. i'm slightly older than most people on tbt though, this was around 10 years ago, things have come on a lot since then i think


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> have you ever tried sitting in a hot bath and just laying, or putting a heating pad on it? kinda cliche




I'll try the heating pad Orz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Llust said:


> the potassium in bananas help with cramps and use a heating pad



I always throw up when I try eating so I'll go with the pad


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i know that boys in my school never got taught that though, it was the girls who were separated, so stupid



That's how they did things at my school too. They took all the girls in the grade and made them watch a video about periods and that's it. They didn't talk about anything else and they didn't say a word to the boys. They just stayed behind in class doing something


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i was just having a hard time believing anyone could think that's how a period works and i apologise if you're really just that uneducated i had no idea. anyway back to the discussion at hand, i think everyone should be included in sex education in terms of periods as i honestly had no idea people didn't understand how the female body works.



I completely agree. This stuff is taught to children in primary school here, with most of us already learning things at age and stage appropriate levels before we're at kinder. The only people I've met my age or younger (who aren't children in my care, typically aged 4 and under) who don't know how the female reproductive system works ... went to private or independent extremely conservative religious schools. Even the more conservative religious schools around here still cover the essentials. And normal biological functions are absolutely a basic thing every person should understand. For male, female, and others.

My own country needs to step up it's education in this area, as the conservative government continues to try and restrict sex ed and "safe schools" (a program that includes information for lgbtqi+ and specifically aims to support those children who may otherwise be ignored during standard hetero sex ed).


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 19, 2016)

I started having my period when I was 13, give or take. I've always used pads and I usually take medication an hour ahead. If I don't, the cramps are so unbearable I can't get up and go to work. Luckily it always happens in the morning, so I'm ready to combat satan and the opening of his hell gates.


----------



## Locket (Jul 19, 2016)

yaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssss i need to vent

I started back in February (I turned 12 on the 16th of this month), and i had no idea. 
For those of you females, you know that white/yellow stuff (discharge I think?)? I thpought it was that not my period!
Those underwear survived, it wasn't that heavy. I didn't tell my mom the day though, I was too scared. I ended up telling her before I went to the bus stop. I cried...

My second one was more heavy, the second day of my second was the worst. I thought I could go 7 hours before changing my pad. I came home, saw it. It was almost covered 

I learned that I must change it at least once on my second day.

I've stained some sheets and some underwear, but who cares?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 19, 2016)

I use my birth control pill to manipulate mine to three or four a year. I use tampons with pantyliners on mine. I hated tampons until U by Kotex. It had a ****ing grip. Genius.

My period backstory is messy and terrible. I got put on The Pill at 14 to regulate it, and have loved the effects ever since.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Locket said:


> yaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssss i need to vent
> 
> I started back in February (I turned 12 on the 16th of this month), and i had no idea.
> For those of you females, you know that white/yellow stuff (discharge I think?)? I thpought it was that not my period!
> ...


Every girl has a different flow. You'll learn yours soon enough to know when to change, but it never hurts to check if you aren't sure! Every 2 - 4 hours for heavy days, and up to 6 for non heavy.


----------



## vel (Jul 19, 2016)

discharge needs to stop ****in with me, you either come quick and leave quick or you don't , too many false alarms that i stress over


----------



## Katattacc (Jul 19, 2016)

I use tampons when I am out and about but pads when I am at home or sleeping. I take birth control so it makes the periods less intense and shorter.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

does anyone who uses birth control gain weight? i remember when i took the pill for a while i gained weight. especially when i took the shot.. and it made me bleed for 2-3 months straight, was like a constant period


----------



## graceroxx (Jul 19, 2016)

ok well i can't rly relate when other girls say how bad their periods are bc mine are just messed up. i got my first one when i was 14. weirdly enough, the first one was the heaviest and longest and i actually had some issues with it. felt nauseous a lot and all that jazz. after that, it just got super light and non-painful for whatever reason. still shows up almost every month, sometimes skips a month and comes back the following month, it literally just shows up whenever it wants. there's no schedule lol. but for me it's not that bad, i can get away with wearing a pantiliner w/o any bleeding through. it does that for bout a week and then goes away until only God knows when.
sooo yeah, guess i'm fortunate that mine isn't that bad, although it could still change in the future, lol.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 19, 2016)

I got my period in like 6th grade I think I can't really remember. I use tampons, pads are gross tbh. Infact I'm on my period right now, what I fun topic


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

i remember when i got mine. i cried because i was so scared, and i couldn't go swimming with my cousins lol


----------



## kayleee (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> does anyone who uses birth control gain weight? i remember when i took the pill for a while i gained weight. especially when i took the shot.. and it made me bleed for 2-3 months straight, was like a constant period



I'm on the pill and I haven't gained any weight. I've been on it for 4 years and literally haven't gained a pound


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I'm on the pill and I haven't gained any weight. I've been on it for 4 years and literally haven't gained a pound



nice, i remember i gained quite a bit from taking it so i panicked and stopped


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> does anyone who uses birth control gain weight? i remember when i took the pill for a while i gained weight. especially when i took the shot.. and it made me bleed for 2-3 months straight, was like a constant period


Weight gain on The Pill is water weight. You lose it when you have your "period." It also stops having side effects after taking it to long.

- - - Post Merge - - -



graceroxx said:


> ok well i can't rly relate when other girls say how bad their periods are bc mine are just messed up. i got my first one when i was 14. weirdly enough, the first one was the heaviest and longest and i actually had some issues with it. felt nauseous a lot and all that jazz. after that, it just got super light and non-painful for whatever reason. still shows up almost every month, sometimes skips a month and comes back the following month, it literally just shows up whenever it wants. there's no schedule lol. but for me it's not that bad, i can get away with wearing a pantiliner w/o any bleeding through. it does that for bout a week and then goes away until only God knows when.
> sooo yeah, guess i'm fortunate that mine isn't that bad, although it could still change in the future, lol.


You might have PCOS. You probably want to check with your doctor, obviously.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Weight gain on The Pill is water weight. You lose it when you have your "period." It also stops having side effects after taking it to long.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You might have PCOS. You probably want to check with your doctor, obviously.



oh really? i mean i should definitely get into taking it, but don't really see a point as my periods are only heavy like one day and i'm not sexually active or anything


----------



## Locket (Jul 19, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I use my birth control pill to manipulate mine to three or four a year. I use tampons with pantyliners on mine. I hated tampons until U by Kotex. It had a ****ing grip. Genius.
> 
> My period backstory is messy and terrible. I got put on The Pill at 14 to regulate it, and have loved the effects ever since.
> 
> ...



I have some more absorbant ones for school, so on days 2 & 3 I wear those. I only have to change it around 6th hour on my second day and can go the 7 hours for my 3rd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> does anyone who uses birth control gain weight? i remember when i took the pill for a while i gained weight. especially when i took the shot.. and it made me bleed for 2-3 months straight, was like a constant period



My mom gained 20 lbs with birth control. It didn't work either, so she's pregnant atm.


----------



## maekii (Jul 20, 2016)

Started when I was 12, so I've had it for quite some time now. I get really bad cramps and I usually end up crying because they hurt so bad. I use tampons, but I plan on looking into getting a cup later on. I'm a person who usually forgets things, and I'd rather have a cup up there than cotton that could give me TSS.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 20, 2016)

Velour said:


> discharge needs to stop ****in with me, you either come quick and leave quick or you don't , too many false alarms that i stress over



I always have false alarms cos of discharge... I have to carry panty liners at all times haha. 

I think I got my first period when I was 12 or 13. My period pain got worse as I got older. The day before and day of is just unbearable. I'm basically out of commission that day from pain or just passed out from pain killers. I generally use pads and I never use tampons unless I'm doing water sports. Once I was on holiday with my friend and her family.. we were at the beach and did that peanut thing when a high speed boat pulls your tube across the water... oh my god my tampon just SHOT OUT haha it was the most embarrassing thing ever. I had to shove it back in mid ride.


----------



## Chicha (Jul 20, 2016)

Bless this thread.

Let's see, I got mine around 11 or 12 years old. Let's just say it was a major panic day. I had already known about it since my parents got me tons of books on the topic. For the first five or so years, it was pretty mild and not that bad tbh. I definitely have an irregular cycle. Sometimes I'll go without a cycle for about 4 months, sometimes 2 months, other times I get it again without a full month passing. My family was convinced I was pregnant lol. It didn't start getting worse until I was older and started to have nausea, intense pain to the point I'm seeing stars or nearly pass out. Then I found out my aunt has very similar cycles and fertility issues so I have a feeling that's possible with me rip us Nowadays, I get intense cramps a week before and a week afterward. It's such a mess lmao

I should probably go to a doctor about it or at least go to Planned Parenthood. I'm not looking forward to it either way. ;^;

I usually take painkillers, bananas, and chocolate. Sometimes I'll have a heating pad but I get overheated quickly so it doesn't always help. Green tea has helped a bit as well. Usually laying down or sleeping is the best remedy.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 20, 2016)

mogyay said:


> *i refuse to believe you're a real person
> *
> UH YEAH BUT PERIODS, pretty annoying things


Glad i'm not the only one.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Glad i'm not the only one.



lol im pretty sure everyone thinks that, also hes gone now (temporarily atleast)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2016)

I started my first period when I was around 12 I think. I was actually at my friends house who (thankfully) was already having periods so I just borrowed some of her pads. I used pads for the longest because they were quicker for me to change during school and stuff like that, until my flow got so heavy I really needed tampons or else I would have overflowed the pad. I have had MANY horror stories with my periods, honestly. Like bleeding through pants, bleeding on seats and floors, and just general crap that comes with having a really heavy flow period and not enough time in the day to change pads/tampons. 

What really sucked was when I was a sophomore in high school my cramps started getting worse than they ever were before. I actually got sent home from school because I could barely move my cramps hurt so bad. Then around junior year, my periods started lasting longer and longer until I was having a period for 13 days straight. I finally told my mom who immediately got me in with a doctor who put me on birth control. I no longer have cramps, periods, mood swings, or anything terrible that comes with periods and I never gained any weight from it either. Birth control has been the biggest blessing in my whole life I can't even begin to explain y'all


----------



## ams (Jul 20, 2016)

Elin said:


> does anyone who uses birth control gain weight? i remember when i took the pill for a while i gained weight. especially when i took the shot.. and it made me bleed for 2-3 months straight, was like a constant period



The depo shot is notorious for causing weight gain but in my experience the pill doesn't. If that happened to you try a different one. BCPs contain an estrogen and a progesterone. Every brand has the same type of estrogen but a different progesterone (and it's the progesterone that usually causes the side effects including weight gain). So trying a different brand can give you a very different experience. I currently use Yaz (the progesterone is drospirenone) and for me it has way fewer side effects than other ones I've tried.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

Got mine when I was 12 I think and had pretty bad cramps later on in life, going to BC peeps in August though thank goodness, they are becoming a bit too much lately with the cramps so I need something (plus for other stuff obviously) so I hope they can help :>

About if I would get weight issues, that would be interesting since I've been very thin most of my life (only about 170 cm in height) so ye and I think I'm only around 50-55 kg as of now...


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 20, 2016)

oo i missed a cool thread .,

anyways i got my period a few weeks before my 12th birthday i think..? it was really horrible and i was scared and embarrassed, i didn't tell anyone but my mom saw my bloody underwear and asked me if i had gotten my period and i was like "yeaa.," while on the verge of crying lmao.
i've always used pads but ehh there's no real reason to why, i guess it's just because those are the ones my mom buys.

i've only bled through in public twice i think? i was wearing the same light gray jeans both times, then i threw them away because they were Cursed. (nah not rly but i threw them away.)
the first time was in school, around lunch. i noticed it pretty quickly. i was suuuper lucky because that afternoon we had some jogging thing all afternoon, so i could change into my jogging pants and no one thought it was weird.

the other time i was Not as lucky. i got my period when i was in switzerland with my family to visit my brother and his then new girlfriend (now fiance). i was 13 i think, and i didn't have any pads with me. i was too embarrassed to say to my mom that i had gotten my period in front of everyone, so i put a bunch if toilet paper in and hoped that it would suffice. It did not. we got pads but i had to walk around with a stain the entire day and i Died.

another thing !!! ignorant ppl who dont have periods  make me want to kms l m a o. i told a boy in my class to stop makig sexual comments at me because it was making me uncomfortable and was sexual harrassment. guess what he said? (no actually dont guess) He said "umm weLL you bleed from your vagina, THAT's GROSS !".
i was This Close to throwing a chair in his face, but it was in class and i didnt want to make a giant scene ...


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank god for the thread.

I got my first period last year (at 15, now 16), but I haven't had an incident...yet. So far it always come when I'm sleeping, except for that one time where it came when I was getting ready for swim practice.

My body also decided to make my period come on my birthday this year, what a gift, eh? :^)


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, I'm 16 next year and I haven't started yet but I'm glad lmao 

I'm terrified tbh


----------



## blossum (Jul 20, 2016)

I was 13, I believe. Lucky it was no hassle for me because I have an older sister and an easily approachable mother, but for those in all-male house holds, I feel sympathy for ;^;
Pads feel like diapers a lot of the time so I stick with tampons. 
One of my friends is scared of using them because when she first tried it somehow got stuck? Like, that's not supposed to happen at all and you hear about those kinds of stories so I really don't know how it happened. Ultra yikes.

Anyways, anyone heard of or use the Diva Cup? I'm interested in that because it sounds so much more convenient and better than tampons.


----------



## Locket (Jul 20, 2016)

blossum said:


> Anyways, anyone heard of or use the Diva Cup? I'm interested in that because it sounds so much more convenient and better than tampons.



I personally think that the cup would fail me. I'd wear a pad underneath just in case.

I generally use pads, because tampons scare me, like, what if I put  it in wrong and cant get it out . Tampons also sound painful


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> My body also decided to make my period come on my birthday this year, what a gift, eh? :^)



I find it is every birthday, Christmas, and vacation without fail.

I went on birth control to regulate periods as I was getting it every fortnight. Destroyed my mood. After 8-9 months took medication to try to combat the effect it was having on me and the combination of the two turned me into some beast from hell over late 2015/early 2016 lol. (And sorry to anyone on here who was a victim of me in hell-beast-form). Angry crying mess 24/7. Came off the pill while waiting to get implant (ironically, the doctor who does it at my practice is off on maternity leave of all things) and now back to bleeding 2-3 times a month again. So need to get something else to regulate that which hopefully doesn't turn me into a psycho like the combined pill does. So right now I just spend a good half of the month feeling like crap. Kill me. My next doctor's appointment can't come fast enough. On the other hand, it's a _great_ form of contraception: leaves you completely unwilling to even want to get up to no good haha.

To answer questions in the OP: 13 years old (I'm 24 now) / tampons for day / pads for sleep / paracetamol + heat pads since coming off the pill but no where near as effective. And I swear chocolate must help medically despite what doctors say.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> Thank god for the thread.
> 
> I got my first period last year (at 15, now 16), but I haven't had an incident...yet. So far it always come when I'm sleeping, except for that one time where it came when I was getting ready for swim practice.
> 
> My body also decided to make my period come on my birthday this year, what a gift, eh? :^)



Trust me it loves whenever I have holidays and vacations to pop down bloody hell :^)

Tbh I'd rather have mood swings than my cramps.. let's say I don't function so well and I p much roll around in pain.


----------



## Miii (Jul 20, 2016)

This is just...way too personal.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 20, 2016)

Miii said:


> This is just...way too personal.



Look seriously, if you've got a problem with hearing about this very natural occurrence, no one is forcing you to come here lmao, just leave


----------



## namiieco (Jul 20, 2016)

i got mine when i was 11. they didnt even have one bin the the toilets so i had to sneak outta school building to put it in the bin xD


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL this thread.. anyways I was 9 or 10 I think and on vacation. I use whichever is immediately available and based on what I'm wearing, I prefer pads though. I think tamps are way too much effort.. Um.. The only "horror" story I can think of was when I first got it my mom literally told everyone. My grandparents, my best friend's parents so she actually knew before I told her. I actually died of embarrassment. AND THEY ALL HAD TO TELL ME I WAS BECOMING A WOMAN. Why do they do these things.

OH ALSO! I take 4 ibuprofen every 8 hours = NO CRAMPS! I also eat a lot of soup and keep some chocolate on hand c: For anyone that didn't know, eating chocolate actually helps lift the moodiness even the tiniest bit! I tend to get super emotional and tear up at just about anything.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 20, 2016)

I started 10 days before my 12th birthday. I always use tampons because pads make me feel gross and tampons are just easier for me. But since I've been getting pretty bad acne I started birth control and it screwed my cycle up by moving it back a week but I'm hoping it'll actually make it regular and consistent for once. And also help with all the wonderful side effects I get with my period like a mega screwed up stomach. So far it's made my acne worse, which might be that since it's changed my hormones it's getting worse before it gets better, but I'm very hopeful it will fix my periods at the very least. I don't really have any embarrassing or horror stories though, thankfully.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 20, 2016)

I got it in 8th grade AT SCHOOL, I was 13!  I talked to the nurse and my mom let me come home, since it was my first time and I needed to get used to the whole "you're a woman now" thing.  It scared me a bit.  I use pads.  I get cramps while I'm on my period and once I had to come home, they were so debilitating.  It's been over four years since my first period.  I am now outta high school.

I wish boys would get periods instead. -.-


----------



## nintendoanna (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm 14 right now, I got it first in grade 5 so I was 11? anyways I literally thought it was a **** stain until my mom told me it was my period and I literally wanted to kill myself but yeah my whole cycle was weird for the first few months so I didn't get it again until summer of grade 6, I've always used pads BUT OKAY THIS IS FUNNY I just tried tampons for the first time a few days ago and I wasted like 5 because I didn't know how to take the applicator part off but then the last one I tried the applicator came out but the tampon wasn't even in properly and I couldn't even walk properly it hurt so bad but then I couldn't take it any longer so I tried to pull it out and then I googled what to do and I just like threw some water on it and it popped right out HAHAHA god damn that was the most painful experience of my life


----------



## Cudon (Jul 20, 2016)

Got my first one when I was 11 or something. I use pads, since they're pretty easy to use. Thankfully my periods are very short and light pain and emotion- wise, so haven't had any need for medication and often don't even realize I'm on my period.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jul 20, 2016)

when i first got it, the cramps were so EXCRUCIATING i could not move, i could not walk i was basically paralyzed for 5 days. it was horrible. i was like, how do people give birth? periods should be NOTHING how the HECK do people deal with birth, which is 100 times more painful than cramps?? 

i never want children, its much too painful , if i cant handle period cramps how can i handle birth? no thanks !!!

thankfully tho birth control DOES help with the pain of mensuration !


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2016)

blossum said:


> I was 13, I believe. Lucky it was no hassle for me because I have an older sister and an easily approachable mother, but for those in all-male house holds, I feel sympathy for ;^;
> Pads feel like diapers a lot of the time so I stick with tampons.
> One of my friends is scared of using them because when she first tried it somehow got stuck? Like, that's not supposed to happen at all and you hear about those kinds of stories so I really don't know how it happened. Ultra yikes.
> 
> Anyways, anyone heard of or use the Diva Cup? I'm interested in that because it sounds so much more convenient and better than tampons.



I have been a strict pad user due to the fear of sticking things up my vagina but after 8 years of uncomfortable-ness, I decided to take a large jump and skip tampons and go right for menstrual cups. 

So I am on my period right now and this is my first cycle using the Diva Cup and it is really odd in the sense that if you insert it correctly, you don't feel a thing (which is the same with tampons I have heard). I am so used to pads and making sure it is sitting right in my underwear that I find myself feeling around for the pad. XP I have actually forgotten I am on my period several times now. 

I highly recommend that you are familiar with yourself down there or you might have a tough time. For me, I have a very high cervix, meaning that if I stick a finger up there, I can insert the entire finger and still not feel the cervix. Some women can only get to their first knuckle and some to their second knuckle. This is important because it determines what size of cup you need in terms of height. The Diva Cup is a fine fit for me. In the photo, it shows that the cup's stem is supposed to be near your opening but mine rides up pretty far. That gave me a panic attack on the first day when I went to remove it as I legit had to go in up to my second knuckle to grab the base. It's fine though, as long as it's comfortable and doesn't leak, you're good. Some people cut the stem off but I kept mine on because it helps me indicate where it is since it rides up far on me. But for grabbing purposes the stem is virtually worthless cause it is too flimsy. 

As far as messiness goes, I legit am surprised. I have had no bloody fingers during removal as I thought except once but that was because I didn't insert it correctly. 

It takes a few tries to get used to but I definitely won't be going back to pads.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow, many people here is getting it at ages 10 and 11. I'm turning 13 in two months and still haven't gotten mine.

I suppose it's for the better because I am not looking forward to it at all.

My mom got it pretty late, I think she said it was at 15.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

does anyone here ever get painful ovulation? i used to when i was younger, i could always tell the day i was ovulating because it always felt like a pinched nerve around your hip area. now, i don't really feel it at all when it happens and i never can tell


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 21, 2016)

just a Little question: Before having your first period, did you know about it? My sister is 10 years old and I'm worried about her not knowing what is...


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

Wait what the hell is a cup and where can I get one

I try to only use tampons because I hate the feeling of just.. bleeding out. The first few days I'll use both, just in case I leak, especially during school.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 21, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> just a Little question: Before having your first period, did you know about it? My sister is 10 years old and I'm worried about her not knowing what is...



There is often side effects that come before having a period, such as mood swings and cramps. Sometimes vomiting and altogether feeling uncomfortable.
Sometimes these side effects don't happen though, but it's not very common.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> just a Little question: Before having your first period, did you know about it? My sister is 10 years old and I'm worried about her not knowing what is...



yeah i did.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 21, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> just a Little question: Before having your first period, did you know about it? My sister is 10 years old and I'm worried about her not knowing what is...



In my opinion - something has gone wrong if any 10 year old has not been educated on the basics of these normal bodily functions by the time they're 10 years of age. Unless parents worked very very hard to prevent their child learning such things, it wouldn't happen in my country. Or, I suppose, if the child chose to ignore all health and human development info given in every year...

I've known a couple of people who had no idea about menstruation before it happened to them, but these people have been either migrants or else are quite old and had a very different education than we receive now.

If I were you, I'd be talking with her parents and making sure they've prepared her for the normal  changes that will happen to her over time. These bodily functions don't have to be scary or particularly embarrassing; being prepared in advance will go a long way to helping her be okay with what happens.


----------



## Xylia (Jul 21, 2016)

I was 11 when I got it in the summer. I woke up and went to pee. Looked at my bottoms and I thought I pooped my pants when I was sleeping.  I told my mom and she saw and she congratulated me for getting my first period!  First period was symbolically the day I became a woman.  I was a bit nervous but mostly calm about it because I learned about it before in sex ed.


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> just a Little question: Before having your first period, did you know about it? My sister is 10 years old and I'm worried about her not knowing what is...



i didn't even think about it or know about it all too well - I just thought "wtf is wrong with me"


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 21, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> just a Little question: Before having your first period, did you know about it? My sister is 10 years old and I'm worried about her not knowing what is...



Yeah, I knew what it was, but I didn't fully understand how it worked. My school did a terrible job at explaining periods. All I knew was that you would one day start bleeding. I thought that it would never stop. I thought you would bleed _forever _ nonstop until you reached menopause. Thank God that's not how it really works.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> just a Little question: Before having your first period, did you know about it? My sister is 10 years old and I'm worried about her not knowing what is...



ye i did, i guess my mom told me stuff or i learned by myself can't remember...


----------



## Elov (Jul 21, 2016)

I got my first period a month after my 12th birthday. I was incredibly lucky, it happened during spring break so I didn't have to go back to school until it was already over. At first I thought I ****ted myself without knowing and had no idea that could happen xD Then after I changed my underwear it happened again and I was like.... "OH YEAH I FORGOT PERIODS EXISTED" My mom wasn't home at the time, but I knew where she put them, so I just put one on and went back to my game like nothing happened until I told her the news when she got home. x) 

I pretty much use both tampons and pads. I normally use both if I'm going out of the house for a long time just in case. I've never tried using a cup, I think I'm too paranoid to do so, but maybe one day I'll give it a go. I've been using birth control for almost 3 years now, but I recently stopped taking them. I didn't stop because I wanted to get pregnant or anything like that. I just want to take a break from it for a bit, since my body has been on it for so long.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 21, 2016)

I first got my period when I was at the age of 13. About the same time when my body began to change too. It's rare that I suffer with them badly, but last night I couldn't even stand up. The cramps put me in such severe pain and it was too hot for water bottles. A few painkillers were useless. I curled up in a ball on my bed and watched a film to distract myself. Sometimes you just gotta take the pain!


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2016)

I was 9 when I first got mine. 
I use pads, but honestly when it's that time of the month, I can't do anything. 
The cramps are extremely bad, and it probably doesn't help that I have an ovarian cyst.
No amount of medication helps, and I usually wind up locked up in my room all day, bent over and absolutely miserable.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 23, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> I was 9 when I first got mine.
> I use pads, but honestly when it's that time of the month, I can't do anything.
> The cramps are extremely bad, and it probably doesn't help that I have an ovarian cyst.
> No amount of medication helps, and I usually wind up locked up in my room all day, bent over and absolutely miserable.



holy crap that sucks. is there anything to do about it? like, can you remove the cryst or something aaaa ;w;


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Hell
I first got mine when I was 9. Already knew what it was, and I had a bag of pads already. Didn't get my period in 2-month incriments for awhile. Been using pads but I wanna use tampons, my flow if too heaaavvyy. Cramps aren't too bad.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 23, 2016)

Haha this is funny omg


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> holy crap that sucks. is there anything to do about it? like, can you remove the cryst or something aaaa ;w;



I'm not even sure, honestly; I've never seen a doctor about it, and the only reason I actually know it's there is because it was found during an ultrasound that I had almost 2 years ago for something else 

The cyst could probably be removed if I went to see someone about it, but the thought of that and having surgery honestly terrifies me ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 23, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> I'm not even sure, honestly; I've never seen a doctor about it, and the only reason I actually know it's there is because it was found during an ultrasound that I had almost 2 years ago for something else
> 
> The cyst could probably be removed if I went to see someone about it, but the thought of that and having surgery honestly terrifies me ;-;



hmm yeah but maybe you should go to a doctor about it? it really sounds horrible for you to have to suffer for like a week each month. it might be wort it?



N e s s said:


> Haha this is funny omg



why


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

i got my first on july 4th 2015 

my back always hurts terribly when i get my period.. i can only lay down. i use pads, but they irritate me. i want to use tampons but i doubt my mom would let me because she thinks i'll get tss.


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> hmm yeah but maybe you should go to a doctor about it? it really sounds horrible for you to have to suffer for like a week each month. it might be wort it?



Maybe...I thought I had found a solution a couple years ago; there apparently was some sort of injection I could get once a month that would stop my periods, but my mom wouldn't allow me to get it since it could wind up with me never being able to get pregnant (which was definitely fine with me, since I don't want children), but she wouldn't budge. 

Maybe if I can muster up the courage to actually go and see a doctor about this, I'll do it...until then, I guess I just have to suffer.


----------



## Mino (Jul 23, 2016)

My favorite period is Picasso's Blue Period.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 24, 2016)

I was quite young, about 11 I think. But I can't have them anymore, have to take tablets to stop them. Have a rare autoimmune disease which affects my blood so they can't really allow me to have them. Which suits me actually, I always had awful painful periods and they were so irregular


----------

